# Creating your own aquarium background.



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

8) I am setting up a new 125 gallon aquarium. I will be putting Msobos In when finished as for now they reside in my 100 gallon and are still little ones. Along with several other cichlid babies. Cheweres, albinos, electric yellow and ice blues. and a couple speckled looking mutt cichlids I guess. 
I plan on creating my own background, gonna use the styrafoam and concrete coating. 
One of my questions is, do you seal the concrete with any water sealent or just leave it be. Plus would the Undergravel Jet Filtration work best with the pvc pipe or use the undergravel filter crates. 
Would appreciate any help thanx MPKS92


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I would recommend skipping the concrete and just use Drylok masonry sealer. Faster curing time, easier to apply, and no PH spikes. After using Drylok I will never again use concrete on my backgrounds.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got all the concrete stuff 2gether, If I wash it and refill tank a few times will that help, along with using acrylic fortifier in the crete mix, or should I get the drylock anyway. Plus did it spike several times or just until it was actually cured. Because if it spikes later for no reason after its been in tank and refilled a few time over a month or 2 that would suck. I would then agree as use drylock if thats the case. Appreciate you help with this its kind of a new concept for me. I m glad I havent used the crete yet, Thanks. MPKS92


----------



## Slee (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm in the process of doing a background for my 55 gallon tank here is what im using. blue board foam (it is a closed cell foam so over time water will not break down the foam unlike the white styrofoam which is an open cell foam), cutting and carving is done with a sawzall blade for rough cuts and I also have a round wire brush that you hook up to a drill and that eats up the foam like no tomorrow. And to smooth out the foam I use a lighter. Once I get the general shape done im going to sillicone it together with sillicone 1 and coat everthing with drylock. Im in the process of taking pictures and I will start a thread once I get things working out


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice will get some drylock and silicone 1 or the ge silicone 1. Were do you gett he blue board foam. Did not see it at the hardware store however i did not ask. Thanks MPKS92 8)


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Do you take the plastic off of the foam when you silicone it to the tank or do you leave it? 
And with the dry lok is that a masonary mix or just a sealent?


----------



## Slee (Oct 19, 2010)

for the foam pink or blue foam is the same properties just different companies just ask for extruded polystyrene foam the pink or the blue kind most hardware centers should know what your looking for. Some sheets have the plastic film on it just peal it off the best you can, As for the drylok its ment to seal up concrete walls to keep water from passing through the walls. Look for the latex based can it should say safe for ponds somewhere on the can. I believe Lowes sells it look for it over in the paint department. stay away from the oil based sealers they dont work with the foam and its not fish safe

I'm half way through the carving process. I have found out that taking a lighter to the spots I carved up with a sawzall blade smooths out the rough edges of the foam and also seams to stiffen up foam.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

8) Got it. thanks, that clears up alot.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just one more question again about the concrete and dryloc. Does the dry loc cover over the concrete layers, or do you just use the dryloc. Sorry to beat a dead horse I just want to get it right the first time thanks again. MPKS92 :?

I have the drylok, but it dont say anything about ponds, it has pictures of walls basement etc how will i Know if its ok to use in an aquarium. :-? It does say latex based if that helps.
plus how do you color it.


----------

